# State lines



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Anyone live close to a state border (or even another country)?

How does this affect doing Uber, like can you pick up pax in the bordering state?

Slightly off topic, but any other major differences in your neighboring state, like laws, sales taxes, etc?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Drive a Minor with an Uber account over State Lines and the F.B.I. could become involved.

Actually, surprised that hadnt happened yet.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I never drop off or pick up in Tijuana which is about 25 miles away. At least not on an Uber trip.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I live about an hour from Illinois (shudders). It's not uncommon to take a pax from Madison or Milwaukee to Chicago O'Hare (ORD) now and then. I've had one such trip. However we cannot pick up (at least on Uber) until we get back inside of Wisconsin.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> I never drop off or pick up in Tijuana which is about 25 miles away. At least not on an Uber trip.


Just drop off at CBX and let them walk across. I had a 150 mile trip there once. Was fun.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

RDWRER said:


> Just drop off at CBX and let them walk across. I had a 150 mile trip there once. Was fun.


I've dropped off at CBX many times. It's way better than San Ysidro.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I think it depends on your local hub.
I am in the Sacramento hub, got a call to take someone to stateline Nevada. Dude wanted to go to Reno, but the ap wouldn't let him. I have to stay in the state of California. I offered to take him all the way in for cash (it's only another half hour or so) but he had already arranged for a friend to pick him up there.
But then, I read about people on the other coast, where states are the size of a large city, and they can go back and forth. 
So, I think the answer is: check with your local hub.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I dont think you want Anything to do with Tijuana right now.
You SURELY dont want to cross border there.

The " Refugees" are camped out there.
Causing trouble.
Avoid trouble. 
The Haitians are still stuck down there and the Racist Communist Hondurans think they can just push on through regardless of Protocol.

Tijuana does not Want any of them !

Disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

It varies very widely based on state and municipal laws. Lyft seems to be much more permissive. I was in Denver and Lyft would let me log on but under said I was out of area.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

I live a stones throw from Ontario Canada. If you order an Uber to go into canada, the app will assign your drop off at the closest border bridge and that's it. (Thank God)


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Drive a Minor with an Uber account over State Lines and the F.B.I. could become involved.
> 
> Actually, surprised that hadnt happened yet.


Why wait for them to cross state lines? Why not just file aggravated kidnapping charges the moment the rider gets in the car and call in the SWAT team?


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> It varies very widely based on state and municipal laws. Lyft seems to be much more permissive..


That's my experience too. I live in NY, close to NJ. Uber will not let me go online in NJ, but Lyft will. So if I get a ride into NJ, I have less chance of getting a DF ride back.

I also live pretty close to NYC, which while still the same state, has much stricter rideshare laws than the rest of NY. Meaning that if I drop off pax there, I can't get another ride until I leave the city. Add to that, that it's one of the most traffic congested cities in the US.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

I am in Salt Lake City, about an hour and a half away from Wendover, Nevada, I have taken people to the state line, but no farther, the app automatically logs me off and says I am out of the area and good luck getting a ride back to SLC. When I visit Seattle, the app won’t even let me logon.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

I think it varies. NW Indiana can get pings in Chicago, i think vice versa. I go from here to Lake Geneva, WI though, and cant receive trips until i get back to Richmond.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> I think it varies. NW Indiana can get pings in Chicago, i think vice versa. I go from here to Lake Geneva, WI though, and cant receive trips until i get back to Richmond.


One summer Saturday evening I had a bunch of pings in Fontana on Geneva ...it was fun. Rich people from Chicago throwing me cash tips.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

reg barclay said:


> Anyone live close to a state border (or even another country)?
> 
> How does this affect doing Uber, like can you pick up pax in the bordering state?
> 
> Slightly off topic, but any other major differences in your neighboring state, like laws, sales taxes, etc?


I'm an hour from Oklahoma. I got an XL trip up there one. I was able to receive request when I got there on both Uber and Lyft . i didnt accept them as I didnt want to stay up there, didnt get a DF trip until I was well within Texas.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> One summer Saturday evening I had a bunch of pings in Fontana on Geneva ...it was fun. Rich people from Chicago throwing me cash tips.


Couple months ago I had a ride from ORD yo Milwaukee. Started getting pings as soon as I dropped the pax off.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

If state lines were being redrawn today, then Vancouver WA would be part of Portland OR. I'm in Vanc all the time. The only legality I have to deal with is disclosure of the dashcam across the state line. Other than that, this is all one 'market'.

In Oregon there is no sales tax and it is illegal to pump your own gas. I never buy gas or anything else in WA unless I am starving.


----------



## DrinkSoda (Apr 4, 2015)

Quad Cities (IA/IL) is an area at one time where you can pick up and drop off regularly without issue. Many trips go from Moline (IL) to Davenport (IA) and vice versa. I think it’s changed where if you pick up in Moline or Rock Island (IL) and drop off in IA you can’t get pings in IA.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

mikes424 said:


> Couple months ago I had a ride from ORD yo Milwaukee. Started getting pings as soon as I dropped the pax off.


Uber or Lyft pings?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> Anyone live close to a state border (or even another country)?


I live in Texas. Uber says I can also pick up in Oklahoma, but that's not much of a plus, since it's 300+ miles away. Louisiana is closer, but their legal system is way different, not based on English common law. (See "Napoleonic Code.")

I wouldn't want to drive in Mexico even if I could. Whenever I've had a business trip there, I've been instructed to have my hosts arrange for me to have a driver.

And not just any taxi. Getting a taxi from the airport to a hotel means calling up the hotel ahead of time and having them arrange for a driver they trust.

When I was there this week, my hosts suggested that I get an Uber from my hotel to go to dinner in town. I didn't make the trip (because I was exhausted) but I know that the consequences for me of a bad trip would have been worse than for someone who lives locally.

Christine


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> I think it depends on your local hub.
> I am in the Sacramento hub, got a call to take someone to stateline Nevada. Dude wanted to go to Reno, but the ap wouldn't let him. I have to stay in the state of California. I offered to take him all the way in for cash (it's only another half hour or so) but he had already arranged for a friend to pick him up there.
> But then, I read about people on the other coast, where states are the size of a large city, and they can go back and forth.
> So, I think the answer is: check with your local hub.


I was just up in Reno, also from Sacramento. The Lyft app works there but I never got a ride request when I checked. Then again I didn't leave the app on after seeing if it worked.


----------



## exnihilodrive (Oct 4, 2017)

In Philly market I am in and out of New Jesrsey and Delaware all the time. Farthest Dropoff was Newark Airport and even got a rebound ping. There are different laws but we cross all the time.


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

Pennsylvania drivers can pick up in PA, New Jersey and Delaware.


----------



## Remlap48.5 (Jan 26, 2016)

I drive in the chatt Tennessee area, which is right on the border of Georgia, and just a few miles from Alabama. So that's a major thing here. And yes, Lyft ,of course, is much more flexible beyond the Tennessee border than Uber, but pays less than Ub. It can get frustrating.


----------



## Matthew Thomas (Mar 19, 2016)

Sometimes I get people going from Detroit Metro Airport to Toledo, or worse, Bowling Green, OH and I cannot pick anyone up until I cross back into Michigan.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> Uber or Lyft pings?


Uber


----------



## Lil Buddy (Oct 5, 2018)

I'm in Bullhead City AZ. Laughlin NV is just across the Colorado River. Lots of trips pickup in AZ and drop in Laughlin, but cannot pick up in NV with an AZ plate. Fortunately is never more than 3 miles back to AZ...

I've also gotten long rides to Las Vegas and Barstow CA. Long drive back deadheading bit still good money! Had to wait for review on them to get paid.


----------



## 3.75 (Sep 29, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Drive a Minor with an Uber account over State Lines and the F.B.I. could become involved.
> 
> Actually, surprised that hadnt happened yet.


I'm pretty sure that happens more often than people will admit in the DC market area. You literally cross state lines within 30 minutes here.



reg barclay said:


> That's my experience too. I live in NY, close to NJ. Uber will not let me go online in NJ, but Lyft will. So if I get a ride into NJ, I have less chance of getting a DF ride back.
> 
> I also live pretty close to NYC, which while still the same state, has much stricter rideshare laws than the rest of NY. Meaning that if I drop off pax there, I can't get another ride until I leave the city. Add to that, that it's one of the most traffic congested cities in the US.


That's peculiar, you would think with NJ and NY being interdependent on each other that they would allow trips to happen across state lines.

I think anyone assigned to the DC and Baltimore market has access to all of Maryland, all of Virginia and of course, DC. DC is where I'm based out of and I know I get pings in Richmond, Baltimore and so on.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Drive a Minor with an Uber account over State Lines and the F.B.I. could become involved.


Only if transporting unaccompanied minors is illegal in either state. Just because U/L prohibit it does not mean it is against the law.


----------



## Steve appleby (May 30, 2015)

I live in md and we can drop off and pick up in Maryland, dc, and Virginia.

funny I got an email a couple days ago saying we can now pick up in the whole state of Virginia with Maryland tags.


----------



## Lunger (Sep 13, 2017)

RDWRER said:


> Just drop off at CBX and let them walk across. I had a 150 mile trip there once. Was fun.


You can't walk across CBX. Its an airport. The only place you can go is on a plane.


----------



## Uberbrent (Mar 22, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> I live in Texas. Uber says I can also pick up in Oklahoma, but that's not much of a plus, since it's 300+ miles away. Louisiana is closer, but their legal system is way different, not based on English common law. (See "Napoleonic Code.")
> 
> I wouldn't want to drive in Mexico even if I could. Whenever I've had a business trip there, I've been instructed to have my hosts arrange for me to have a driver.
> 
> ...


They did the Oklahoma thing for Dallas drivers taking and picking up passengers at winstar and Choctaw casinos. Don't know why Texas can't pass casino laws.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Uberbrent said:


> Don't know why Texas can't pass casino laws.


Because there are some religious fundamentalists here who consider gambling to be evil. Of course, some of them are the same people who drive over to the casinos just across the state line into Louisiana.

We do, on the other hand, have horse racing tracks. Go figure.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Lunger said:


> You can't walk across CBX. Its an airport. The only place you can go is on a plane.


There's no way to exit the airport on the other side...?


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

If you drive 20 minutes to an hr from Hartford CT. Your in another state. (or the Long Island sound and wet) But end up in other states a lot. I can lyft back from Springfield MS. But can only uber outside the city. Uber said 3 times they can do nothing about this. If I go to Boston, app stays on but I never get an uber ping. NYC, nothing of course. Never got any pings in RI.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Danny3xd said:


> If you drive 20 minutes to an hr from Hartford CT. Your in another state. (or the Long Island sound and wet) But end up in other states a lot. I can lyft back from Springfield MS. But can only uber outside the city. Uber said 3 times they can do nothing about this. If I go to Boston, app stays on but I never get an uber ping. NYC, nothing of course. Never got any pings in RI.


If you enter a place where you can't do pickups, the Uber app will stay 'online', you just won't get requests in that place. Once you go offline, then try going back on, you'll get a message saying you can't go online in that area. Lyft will let you go online anywhere, even NYC, you just won't get pings from the areas you can't drive in. All that is my experience at least.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

That situation hasn't happened to me yet, but once I was told by Uber if I cross the border out of California, I won't get any pings until I cross back into my "home state." 

Having said that, I wonder how a complicated city like Texarkana would work under that situation, especially if you're sitting on State Line Avenue!


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Drive a Minor with an Uber account over State Lines and the F.B.I. could become involved.
> 
> Actually, surprised that hadnt happened yet.


It has happened.


----------



## NGOwner (Nov 15, 2016)

I Uber and Lyft in Kansas City.

There's a Kansas City, Missouri and a Kansas City, Kansas. State Line Road literally divides the two states south of the Kansas River.

Uber and Lyft allow us to pick up in both cities and in both states.

My understanding is that Uber & Lyft drivers who reside in the KC metro can actually pick up in the entire state of Kansas and the entire state of Missouri. No restrictions.

[NG]Owner


----------



## Lunger (Sep 13, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Because there are some religious fundamentalists here who consider gambling to be evil...


This is never the case. More likely the key people in the legislature are not getting bribed enough by casino owners to get a law passed.



RDWRER said:


> There's no way to exit the airport on the other side...?


No. Its like going to a gate at LAX. The only difference is the front door of the gate is in the US and the exit to the airplane is in Mexico.

Its actually very convenient and that food truck they have there is pretty good.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Anyone drive in the four corners area?


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

reg barclay said:


> If you enter a place where you can't do pickups, the Uber app will stay 'online', you just won't get requests in that place. Once you go offline, then try going back on, you'll get a message saying you can't go online in that area. Lyft will let you go online anywhere, even NYC, you just won't get pings from the areas you can't drive in. All that is my experience at least.


Thanks Reg!!! Just didn't dawn on me to check like that! Dang.

Dang. Really glad for your reply. I honestly would meander and it was useless.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Lunger said:


> This is never the case. More likely the key people in the legislature are not getting bribed enough by casino owners to get a law passed.


We still have some dry counties here too.


----------



## Uber Steve LV (Sep 28, 2015)

Las Vegas has lots of requests for LA, especially those who missed their flights and the ticket then gets canceled. My friend had a Select ride from Las Vegas airport to LAX, guys missed their connecting flight for international and booked a car to catch it in LA. He got paid close to 1k. But dead miles back.



Lil Buddy said:


> I'm in Bullhead City AZ. Laughlin NV is just across the Colorado River. Lots of trips pickup in AZ and drop in Laughlin, but cannot pick up in NV with an AZ plate. Fortunately is never more than 3 miles back to AZ...
> 
> I've also gotten long rides to Las Vegas and Barstow CA. Long drive back deadheading bit still good money! Had to wait for review on them to get paid.


You drop in Laughlin and I know there are no Uber or Lyft drivers there unless they just dropped. As a Vegas driver, the only good thing about dropping in AZ or Laughlin is to get cheap in AZ.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Uber Steve LV said:


> He got paid close to 1k. But dead miles back.


It's hard to feel sorry for him on this one.

Christine


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

i drive mostly in Mass but live in NH 

i have dropped and picked up in NH MASS RI ME.

it is my understanding that Mass DPU certificate allows you to drive New England but not sure if Conn. is included


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Uber Steve LV said:


> Las Vegas has lots of requests for LA, especially those who missed their flights and the ticket then gets canceled. My friend had a Select ride from Las Vegas airport to LAX, guys missed their connecting flight for international and booked a car to catch it in LA. He got paid close to 1k. But dead miles back.


At that price I'd be waiting with baited breath for the "wrong rider" complaint to cone rolling in for a refund...


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> If you enter a place where you can't do pickups, the Uber app will stay 'online', you just won't get requests in that place. Once you go offline, then try going back on, you'll get a message saying you can't go online in that area. Lyft will let you go online anywhere, even NYC, you just won't get pings from the areas you can't drive in. All that is my experience at least.


That's exactly right.
Also, when you have the RIDER app on, you will see the drivers of the state you are in.
Once you cross the state border, those drivers will disappear, and the drivers from the other state will appear.
As a driver, I can see myself on the RIDER app in NV, but once I crossed into AZ, I disappeared.


----------



## the surge within me (Jun 1, 2017)

All the time. I live in Obscure area. The state I live in (MD) we border 4 states plus the District of Columbia. I'm allowed to dropoff anywhere but I can only pickup in MD, DC, and VA. Delaware, Pennsylvania, and West Virginia I can dropoff but I can't pickup. The Greater MD rates are higher than D.C. and Virginia rates. The rate I get paid depends on where I pick up from.


----------



## Ghwwe72 (Sep 23, 2016)

reg barclay said:


> Anyone live close to a state border (or even another country)?
> 
> How does this affect doing Uber, like can you pick up pax in the bordering state?
> 
> Slightly off topic, but any other major differences in your neighboring state, like laws, sales taxes, etc?


I am in a suburb 30 miles north of Boston and about 12 miles from the New Hampshire state line. Interestingly while In Mass Uber will not ping you to New Hampshire. While in New Hampshire Uber will not ping you into Mass.

Lyft on the other hand will send you lungs across state lines.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Odd thing happened (on the way to the forum) today/ I drove from HTFD to Springfield MS. Using the "Reg Method" turn off, then on the uber app. Instead of saying car was not allowed to work there, It asked to add a car? So put in the information. Make, model, color and plate.

And then it asked me add a car, LoL. Did it 3 times. Nothing. But thinking it's in the works like Lyft. First bigger thing I have thought lyft was ahead of uber like this.

Then lyft kept adding rides without asking me. Hate that. Not a fun place to drive at morning rush hr. Much less it being forced on me. Turned off phone and headed for the border. (and did have TocoBell for lunch) Try the breakfast crunch thing! Still reminiscent of dog food meat but really good.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Danny3xd said:


> Odd thing happened (on the way to the forum) today/ I drove from HTFD to Springfield MS. Using the "Reg Method" turn off, then on the uber app. Instead of saying car was not allowed to work there, It asked to add a car? So put in the information. Make, model, color and plate.
> 
> And then it asked me add a car, LoL. Did it 3 times. Nothing. But thinking it's in the works like Lyft. First bigger thing I have thought lyft was ahead of uber like this.


Yeah, it's been doing that to me also since the new app, whenever I'm in NJ. As far as I can tell it amounts to the same thing, that you can't go online in that place. I have no idea why it mentions the vehicle, maybe it's looking for a vehicle registered in that state.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Lil Buddy said:


> I'm in Bullhead City AZ. Laughlin NV is just across the Colorado River. Lots of trips pickup in AZ and drop in Laughlin, but cannot pick up in NV with an AZ plate. Fortunately is never more than 3 miles back to AZ...
> 
> I've also gotten long rides to Las Vegas and Barstow CA. Long drive back deadheading bit still good money! Had to wait for review on them to get paid.


I needed a ride in Bullhead the other day. 
Checked Uber and quoted me $17.85! (6.4 miles).
Saw drivers nearby. I waited a bit and checked again, $17.42. Sure seems high.

(When i got home I checked online and found Uber charges $1.90/mile for Uberx in Bullhead!!
How much are you guys paid per mile? $1.425? 
Uber only charges $.80/mile, and its only $.60/mile for the NV drivers)

Sorry, took a cab instead and it was $10.75.
Tried to give you guys some business, but the difference was too great.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> I've dropped off at CBX many times. It's way better than San Ysidro.


I both love and hate that bridge. It allows you to avoid the chaos of TJ when catching a flight out of the airport there. But it's a rip off. 20 bucks to walk 390 feet.

If the San Francisco Bay Bridge charged the same amount per foot, the toll to cross it would be $1,208. Plus the Bay Bridge charges per car, not per person. For my family of 5 the toll to cross it would be $6,040 if it charged per person like CBX. Total rip off.


----------



## RobRoanoke (Oct 12, 2014)

When I first started driving, the only exception I know of is that in the DMV area (D.C./Maryland/Virginia) you can most definitely pick up in all three areas. I was never able to do pick ups in North Carolina, but in the last year that has changed, and I have been able to do full pickups in North Carolina. I haven't had the occasion to test West Virginia.

When I do a quick test WAY out of state (like California, Colorado, Texas) it says I am not able to drive in those areas. (I didn't have my car anyway - was just doing it as a test.)


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

I'm in DC, so we are allowed to pick up anywhere in Virginia, DC, or Maryland. It's weird... people who live in greater Maryland have greater access and in addition to picking up in DC, MD, and VA (aka DMV area) they can also go into W Virginia and Delaware. So, I guess it depends where you live and what Uber will allow. In the DMV area, people so commonly travel back and forth that Uber would be at a considerable financial loss if they didn't let us pick up in both states and the district.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

K, I have always thought it that uber would have to pay for additional background checks? Just surmising here but a national background check would be more expensive. So if like here when Lyft asked my permission to do an additional background check to allow me to pickup in Springfield Massachusetts. (as a CT driver) When local law asked for this change.

Just what I had assumed.


----------



## RipCityWezay (May 12, 2017)

Portland Is about 10 miles from Washington state border. Vancouver is there(again washintong state) I have never had one problem in a limited amount of rides(1,100, overall of which id say less than 1% had me crossing from Oregon to Washington)


----------



## Pusher (Mar 7, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> One summer Saturday evening I had a bunch of pings in Fontana on Geneva ...it was fun. Rich people from Chicago throwing me cash tips.


The fishing is great on that side of the lake, I do prefer the Narrows and Maytag point though.. we should be able to get pings from Lk Geneva and the other border towns since most come back into Illinois anyway.


----------



## Moonbatty (Sep 10, 2018)

I can Uber and Lyft in both MN and WI, and so regularly. Not much difference other than the rate cards being different.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

https://www.10news.com/news/refugee-uber-driver-detained-after-ride-across-us-mexico-border


----------



## Lil Buddy (Oct 5, 2018)

Taxi2Uber said:


> I needed a ride in Bullhead the other day.
> Checked Uber and quoted me $17.85! (6.4 miles).
> Saw drivers nearby. I waited a bit and checked again, $17.42. Sure seems high.
> 
> ...


Yes, $1.425 per mile and $0.1875 per minute. But don't think it's a great gig, there can be hours between pings. Mon-Wed is very nearly dead.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Moonbatty said:


> I can Uber and Lyft in both MN and WI, and so regularly. Not much difference other than the rate cards being different.


I think it goes by market. Uber considers me part of the Green Bay market, and my understanding is that I cannot accept rides in Minnesota. Lyft considers me part of the Eau Claire market, and I believe I can drive Lyft in Minnesota. Both Green Bay and Eau Claire are about 85 miles from here.


----------



## Moonbatty (Sep 10, 2018)

Gilby said:


> I think it goes by market. Uber considers me part of the Green Bay market, and my understanding is that I cannot accept rides in Minnesota. Lyft considers me part of the Eau Claire market, and I believe I can drive Lyft in Minnesota. Both Green Bay and Eau Claire are about 85 miles from here.


I think you're right. I live near Eau Claire, but I signed up in Minneapolis because Eau Claire is just too small. I wonder if the people who signed up in Eau Claire can drive in MN? So many different rules for each market.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Lil Buddy said:


> Yes, $1.425 per mile and $0.1875 per minute. But don't think it's a great gig, there can be hours between pings. Mon-Wed is very nearly dead.


I don't know, $1.42/mi sounds a lot better than $.60/mi for the Laughlin driver.
But yeah, with Bullhead cabs so cheap and plentiful, uber is not automatically the first choice.
Funny how Laughlin cabs are so high and uber's cheap, and its the other way around across the river
Good luck out there.


----------



## Humptyman57 (Oct 8, 2018)

Matthew Thomas said:


> Sometimes I get people going from Detroit Metro Airport to Toledo, or worse, Bowling Green, OH and I cannot pick anyone up until I cross back into Michigan.


You are allowed to keep the trip open until you reach the state line as long as you send the pax a text in the app stating that you intend to do this and they need to reply with a yes showing they agree. If they say no to this then just cancel the trip. If they have no problem with this then when you drop them off just go in and change the destination to the state line and when you reach it end the trip. I hope this helps.


----------

